
Show HN: Streamer Insights – Big Data for the little guys (and girls) on Twitch - croe
https://streamerinsights.com/landing.html
======
nolastan
Nice work. I was a bit confused by the background video of someone apparently
playing a video game. I didn't even realize this was for people who film their
own live videos at first.

Perhaps you could focus on what the hobbyist broadcaster imagines being a
professional broadcaster might look like (camera crew, nice lighting… I'm not
the target here so not exactly sure what that would be).

------
croe
Would absolutely love any feedback from you guys! Thanks!

